# Bluberry Bat vs. I liek Squirtles



## Aletheia (Feb 19, 2015)

[size=+2]*Bluberry Bat vs I liek Squirtles*[/size]



Spoiler: Challenge



Format: 2v2 Single
Style: Set
DQ: 1 Week
Damage Cap: 20%
Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKO's / Indoor Arena Restrictions Apply
Arena Description: Dancefloor of a Thousand Sweet Moves

To the layman, this excessively large room is little more than a space cleared for people who have perhaps over-imbibed to flail about for awhile until the combination of trippy lights, smoke machine smoke, thumping bass, and more physical activity than the rest of their month combined cause them to have to be transported out again on a makeshift drink trolley-made stretcher. What most don't know is that it's also MAGIC... Or perhaps it isn't. Really it depends on your specific set of beliefs.

In any case, the room is one big empty and otherwise boring battleground with two defining features. One is the aforementioned gratuitous and over-done effects; lighted, flashing floors, disco balls, smoke machines, heavy duty speakers and other such fun things to turn the place into a confusing mess of sensory input. The other is a jukebox, lined neatly up against the wall. A MAGIC jukebox. [Citation Needed.]

The jukebox is hooked into the facility's excessive sound systems, but seems to lack any significant labelling. In fact, only one button appears to actually function, the "Next Track" button - a surprising quirk for such an apparently otherwise well-maintained piece. The music it pumps out is unpredictable, and seems to change with the occupants. Furthermore, it seems to affect the very flow of everything going on within its affected space... Huh, maybe the thing really is magic.

Functionality: The Jukebox's music will be determined by the ref - they will be responsible for taking their playlist, iPod, internet radio or other preferred method of musical shuffling and posting the first song rolled each time a participant uses the "Next Track" command.

Participants may use an action to change the current track, they may do so a maximum of once every other round.

The current track will have an effect on all current participants on the battlefield - the effects are at the judge's discretion and should be based on the current song.
IE. A song that "Makes you want to fight" or is about fighting may modify all attacks to use the Fighting element, or add a small secondary damage buff, such as an additional 3% damage treated as a second, separate attack in the same action. 
Songs about introversion or closing off might give all combatants +2 to Defence and Special Defence and/or -2 to Attack and Special attack.
Songs that are overall aggressive might give +2 to Attack and Special attack and/or -2 to Defence and Special Defence.
Lively or Fast-Paced songs may grant speed bonuses, or even grant small amounts of healing per round.

In all have fun and apply crazy effects per song, and remember they apply to both sides.


Finally, a participant can be ordered to "Dance" - at which point they will apply a 1.5x modifier to the current buffs AND debuffs for the remainder of the current song.
IE a +2 modifier becomes +3, a -2 becomes -3.
Damage effects have their effects multiplied - 2% additive damage would become 3%. The same applies to healing effects.

If both combatants choose to Dance in the same turn, it becomes a DANCE OFF, and all effects are multiplied by 2.0x for BOTH combatants.
IE a +2 modifier becomes +4, etcetera.
A 2% effect becomes 4%, etcetera.



*Bluberry Bat's Active Pokés*

 Anastasia () 
Ability: Inner Focus 
Item:Expert Belt

 Vivian () 
Ability: Water Absorb 
Item: Leftovers

 Terra ()
Ability: Contrary
Item: Sachet

 Malika () 
Ability: Flame Body 
Item: Exp. Share

 Adrianne () 
Ability: Compound Eyes
Item: Wise Glasses

 Zora () 
Ability: Illusion
Item: Lucky Egg

 Mina () 
Ability: Adaptability 
Item: Black Sludge

 Nyx () 
Ability: Adaptability
Item:Soothe Bell

 Jasper ()
Ability: Sap Sipper
Item: Big Root

 Comet (Ø)
Ability: Natural Cure
Item: Water Stone


*I liek Squirtles's Active Pokés*

 Mr. Turtle ()
Ability: Torrent
Item: Wacan Berry

 Cave Canem () 
Ability: Flash Fire
Item: Fire Stone

 Cuckoo () 
Ability: Insomnia

 Roosevelt () 
Ability: Quick Feet
Item: Lucky Egg

 Marty () 
Ability: Lightning Rod

 Fisticuffs () 
Ability: Regenerator

 Baskin () 
Ability: Ice Body

 Luke Skywalker () 
Ability: Synchronize

 Le Fantôme de l'Opéra () 
Ability: Levitate

 Von Chosais () 
Ability: Bulletproof

thus:


I liek Squirtles sends out
Bluberry Bat sends out, commands
I liek Squirtles commands
dance responsibly!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 19, 2015)

Let's do this, *Cave Canem*!


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Feb 20, 2015)

All right, *Nyx*, let's show 'em how it's done. And we're starting off right, because no matter what the starting track is we're gonna *Dance* like it's a revolution. Then we're going to throw up a *Reflect* to keep that Growlithe's moves out of your grill. Lastly, it's your time to shine; sing along with a *Hyper Voice* - unless, of course, he attempts to protect; in which case, *Focus (energy)* and get ready for round two.

*Dance ~ Reflect ~ Hyper Voice/Focus Energy*



((It should go without saying, but I forgot to note in the arena description that a song should be playing as soon as the battle begins. What kind of dance off would it be if we started in silence?))


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 20, 2015)

A'ight, Canem. We got this.

You're faster, so before she starts dancing, I want you to run over there as fast as you can and *Attract* Nyx. Try to rely more on nonverbal cues since she won't be able to hear much, what with the music blaring. Follow that up with a nice *Double Kick*, unless the Reflect's already up, in which case *Flamethrower* instead. Finish off with *Fire Spin*.

*Attract~Double Kick/Flamethrower~Fire Spin*


----------



## Aletheia (Feb 20, 2015)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*[/FONT]Dancefloor of a Thousand Sweet Moves[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*[/FONT]​ _To the layman, this excessively large room is little more than a space cleared for people who have perhaps over-imbibed to flail about for awhile until the combination of trippy lights, smoke machine smoke, thumping bass, and more physical activity than the rest of their month combined cause them to have to be transported out again on a makeshift drink trolley-made stretcher. What most don't know is that it's also MAGIC... Or perhaps it isn't. Really it depends on your specific set of beliefs.

In any case, the room is one big empty and otherwise boring battleground with two defining features. One is the aforementioned gratuitous and over-done effects; lighted, flashing floors, disco balls, smoke machines, heavy duty speakers and other such fun things to turn the place into a confusing mess of sensory input. The other is a jukebox, lined neatly up against the wall. A MAGIC jukebox. [Citation Needed.]

The jukebox is hooked into the facility's excessive sound systems, but seems to lack any significant labelling. In fact, only one button appears to actually function, the "Next Track" button - a surprising quirk for such an apparently otherwise well-maintained piece. The music it pumps out is unpredictable, and seems to change with the occupants. Furthermore, it seems to affect the very flow of everything going on within its affected space... Huh, maybe the thing really is magic[FONT=Arial, sans-serif].[/FONT]_​ 

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*BATTLE START!*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The night is young. The club is empty, but the mood is certainly right, and the chosen Pokemon give each other eager glances as they emerge from their respective balls, feeling strangely invigorated as they begin to process the sounds around them. Their trainers, having helped themselves to complementary drinks (courtesy of the referee, naturally), attempt to convey their orders over the noise; the customary waving of flags is performed, and the party starts.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]


Spoiler: Now Playing



*Radiohead – Sit Down, Stand Up (Snakes and Ladders)*


[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]


Spoiler: Effects



The immaculate expression of the modern paranoid zeitgeist grants the Pokemon an aggressive edge and increases their aptitude at attacks that require advanced cognition. At the same time, it distracts them from defending themselves from more conventional blows. It also seems to help them summon torrents. (critical chance raised by 1, sp. attack by 2, defense lowered by 1, Rain Dance base energy cost lowered by 1%)


[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*ROUND 1 START!*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Bluberry Bat:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nyx ([/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif])[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 100%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 100%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Adaptability[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Item: Soothe Bell[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Status: Pumped. _crit chance +1, sp. attack +2, defense -1_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: Dance~Reflect~Hyper Voice/Focus Energy [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I liek Squirtles: [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Cave Canem ()[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 100%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 100%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Flash Fire[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Item: Fire Stone[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Status: Pumped. _crit chance +1, sp. attack +2, defense -1_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: Attract~Double Kick/Flamethrower~Fire Spin [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nyx finds, after some consideration, finds that the fatigued swing of the tune is to her liking, and begins performing an ancestral eevee dance routine which fits the meter perfectly. As she does, she finds herself experiencing the same sensation of enhancement she had previously- except, well, enhanced. Canem notices this, too, clearly a sign that this is the time to make a move on his opponent. He sneaks up to her side, careful not to disturb her intricate steps. “You come here often?” he tries, though he realizes has trouble even hearing himself. Instead, he darts off to the bar and convinces his trainer to buy him a shot of orange juice, which he promptly returns to the scene with. At this, Nyx's movements slow (though they do not stop), and she happily takes the gift, rubbing her fur against the growlithe's as she does.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Still, she knows the dangers of accepting drinks from strangers, and promptly sets up a protective shield of Psychic energy around her body, shrugging apologetically at Canem. After all, he clearly doesn't want to cause her any harm, but what must be done, must be done. The dog then immediately disappoints her by using the lull in her fighting spirit to deliver two kicks of the hind legs to her face, the protective aura she had just created shimmering both times. Nyx is left aghast- but then again, what could she expect from someone who is forever sticking his tongue out at her?[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The best way to communicate her disappointment, then, is to scream. And scream she does, even giving the music a run for its decibel money, as well as drawing interested looks from the few patrons that have not left the premises in the wake of the battle. Canem isn't exactly unimpressed himself, almost immediately regretting his previous maneuver and shaking his head furiously as he tries to rid himself of the shrill noise running through it. In his disoriented retreat, he launches forth a whirl of flame, which singes Nyx's coat and, much to her chagrin, greatly restricts her movement.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*ROUND 1 END!*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Bluberry Bat:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nyx ([/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif])[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 89%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 92%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Adaptability[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Item: Soothe Bell[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Status: Dancing (carefully!) to forget heartbreak. _crit chance +1, sp. attack +3, defense -1, damage from physical attacks halved (3 actions), surrounded by flames (4 actions), attracted (moderate)_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: Dance~Reflect~Hyper Voice [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I liek Squirtles: [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Cave Canem ()[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 86%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 92%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Flash Fire[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Item: Fire Stone[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Status: Having trouble distinguishing sounds. _crit chance +1, sp. attack +2, defense -1_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: Attract~Double Kick~Fire Spin [/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ref notes:[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I'm considering the speed difference (5) between eevee/growlithe negligible, and so order will be decided by roll for every action[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I liek Squirtles commands next[/FONT]


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 21, 2015)

uwu 
Those two cuties on the dance floor... Bit more and I can't handle it. Be safe out there, Canem!

Use *Safeguard* to prevent any nasty statuses that cat-dog-rabbit thing throws at you. I'd like you to trot on over there again and strut your stuff. *Captivate* the li'l lady with the best you got. If she tries messing with you (be it Charm, Attract, or Captivate), though,* ignore her*. After that, give her a nice scorching with *Flamethrower*. If she Protects or Detects, use *Agility*.

*Safeguard/Ignore Nyx/Agility~Captivate/Ignore Nyx/Agility~Flamethrower/Ignore Nyx/Agility*


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Feb 23, 2015)

Excuse you, she's a Fox!... maybe.... probably?..
((This actually is adorable to picture. Dance little dog... fox.... things, dance!))

... uh, well moving right along, Nyx hun if he's just going to ignore you then why don't you show him how you really feel? Are those *Fake Tears* really fake? Maybe a little, really rub it in. In fact, go for your own *Captivate* on the second action - can he REALLY ignore you if he actually cares for you? Don't let him snub you. Sing along some more, with that wonderful *Hyper Voice* of yours. Make it an angry song if you've snapped out of that attraction.. really I don't get how you still see anything after being kicked in the face and surrounded in fire. That's not signs of a good relationship.

*Fake Tears ~ Captivate ~ Hyper Voice*


----------



## Aletheia (Mar 1, 2015)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*[/FONT]Dancefloor of a Thousand Sweet Moves[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*[/FONT]​ _To the layman, this excessively large room is little more than a space cleared for people who have perhaps over-imbibed to flail about for awhile until the combination of trippy lights, smoke machine smoke, thumping bass, and more physical activity than the rest of their month combined cause them to have to be transported out again on a makeshift drink trolley-made stretcher. What most don't know is that it's also MAGIC... Or perhaps it isn't. Really it depends on your specific set of beliefs.

In any case, the room is one big empty and otherwise boring battleground with two defining features. One is the aforementioned gratuitous and over-done effects; lighted, flashing floors, disco balls, smoke machines, heavy duty speakers and other such fun things to turn the place into a confusing mess of sensory input. The other is a jukebox, lined neatly up against the wall. A MAGIC jukebox. [Citation Needed.]

The jukebox is hooked into the facility's excessive sound systems, but seems to lack any significant labelling. In fact, only one button appears to actually function, the "Next Track" button - a surprising quirk for such an apparently otherwise well-maintained piece. The music it pumps out is unpredictable, and seems to change with the occupants. Furthermore, it seems to affect the very flow of everything going on within its affected space... Huh, maybe the thing really is magic[FONT=Arial, sans-serif].[/FONT]_​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]


Spoiler: Now Playing



*Radiohead – Sit Down, Stand Up (Snakes and Ladders)*


[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]


Spoiler: Effects



The immaculate expression of the modern paranoid zeitgeist grants the Pokemon an aggressive edge and increases their aptitude at attacks that require advanced cognition. At the same time, it distracts them from defending themselves from more conventional blows. It also seems to help them summon torrents. (critical chance raised by 1, sp. attack by 2, defense lowered by 1, Rain Dance base energy cost lowered by 1%)


[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*ROUND 2 START!*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Bluberry Bat:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nyx ([/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif])[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 89%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 92%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Adaptability[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Item: Soothe Bell[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Status: Dancing (carefully!) to forget heartbreak. _crit chance +1, sp. attack +3, defense -1, damage from physical attacks halved (3 actions), surrounded by flames (4 actions), attracted (moderate)_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: Fake Tears~Captivate~Hyper Voice [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I liek Squirtles: [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Cave Canem ()[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 86%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 92%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Flash Fire[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Item: Fire Stone[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Status: Having trouble distinguishing sounds. _crit chance +1, sp. attack +2, defense -1_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: Safeguard/Ignore Nyx/Agility~Captivate/Ignore Fox Beauty/Agility~Flamethrower/Ignore Nyx/Agility [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]With her betrayal at his hands, Nyx finds it very easy to muster her tears, continuing her emotional barrage against Canem, who is forced to watch as the eevee sobs into her drink while she stands inside the circle of flames he has fashioned for her. At least the music is covering up the doubtlessly gut-wrenching sound of her sobbing. Why does his trainer have to ruin every chance he gets to meet available Pokemon? Hoping to distract himself from all this unpleasantness, throwing up a sleek reflective aura around himself, much like the one Nyx had shown off earlier.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Unfazed by this, she quickly brushes her tears away for her next performance, putting her own moves on him, continuing her dance with renewed vigor, managing to look quite stunning, her allure increased by the fire that burns around her and makes her eyes shimmer. Canem tries to look away, but the show is much too captivating, as it were, combining his love for fire with his appreciation for dedication to entertainment in a manner so divine that he cannot help but continue pondering it how unfair it is that he has to hurt this lady.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nyx takes the moment to incorporate song into her act, shrieking along in perfect harmony with Thom Yorke and giving the enchanted growlithe a rude awakening from his stupor, along with a renewed throb in his ears. And still, he cannot help but count it as a facet of her exotic nature. He needs to somehow apologize after the match and set up another meeting, preferrably with less burning involved. For now, however, the damage has been done, and so there is no reason to stop, as he launches forth a plume of fire which makes the eevee stop her movements for just a moment while she yips, though he does take care to aim a good part of the blast away from her. She doesn't deserve too much pain, after all.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*ROUND 2 END!*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Bluberry Bat:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nyx ([/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif])[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 78%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 85%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Adaptability[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Item: Soothe Bell[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Status: Now accepting contract offers. _crit chance +1, sp. attack +3, defense -1, surrounded by flames (1 action), attracted (mild)_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: Fake Tears~Captivate~Hyper Voice [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I liek Squirtles: [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Cave Canem ()[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 68%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 83%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Flash Fire[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Item: Fire Stone[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Status: Considering requesting earmuffs. _crit chance +1, defense -1, sp. def -2, Safeguarded (2 actions) _[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: Safeguard~Ignore Nyx (failed)~Flamethrower [/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ref notes:[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Canem failed to ignore Nyx on account of her moving first (on all three actions, even!)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I absolutely adore writing this and would have been done much sooner but Things Happened[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Bluberry Bat commands next[/FONT]


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Mar 7, 2015)

Well.. you know, this song is excellent and we could keep playing on its vibes for awhile, but that's just not in the spirit of this thing now is it? Let's end it on a high note, nail that final chorus with a *Hyper Voice* - Of course, if he's not gonna hear it then... hell, sing anyway, but in a way that gets you Pumped, maybe your *energies, focused!* and then it's time for a fresh track, so let's hit that *Next Track* and get ready for some more *Dance Dance Revolution*.

*Hyper Voice / Focus Energy ~ Next Track ~ Dance*

((Hurk, sorry for the wait, I've been very distracted.))


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 7, 2015)

Hmm.

Well, we're certainly standing in a bad position. First, let's go with *Protect*. She'll get a Focus Energy up, but that's something to worry about at another time; if she hasn't attacked, though, use *Toxic*. While she's changing the track, *Flamethrower*. Why not *dance* along with her on that final action? Seems fun. Let's hope we get a good, fast song! uwu

*Protect/Toxic~Flamethrower~Dance*


----------



## Aletheia (Mar 14, 2015)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*[/FONT]Dancefloor of a Thousand Sweet Moves[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*[/FONT]​ _To the layman, this excessively large room is little more than a space cleared for people who have perhaps over-imbibed to flail about for awhile until the combination of trippy lights, smoke machine smoke, thumping bass, and more physical activity than the rest of their month combined cause them to have to be transported out again on a makeshift drink trolley-made stretcher. What most don't know is that it's also MAGIC... Or perhaps it isn't. Really it depends on your specific set of beliefs.

In any case, the room is one big empty and otherwise boring battleground with two defining features. One is the aforementioned gratuitous and over-done effects; lighted, flashing floors, disco balls, smoke machines, heavy duty speakers and other such fun things to turn the place into a confusing mess of sensory input. The other is a jukebox, lined neatly up against the wall. A MAGIC jukebox. [Citation Needed.]

The jukebox is hooked into the facility's excessive sound systems, but seems to lack any significant labelling. In fact, only one button appears to actually function, the "Next Track" button - a surprising quirk for such an apparently otherwise well-maintained piece. The music it pumps out is unpredictable, and seems to change with the occupants. Furthermore, it seems to affect the very flow of everything going on within its affected space... Huh, maybe the thing really is magic[FONT=Arial, sans-serif].[/FONT]_​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]


Spoiler: Now Playing



*Radiohead – Sit Down, Stand Up (Snakes and Ladders)*


[/spoiler]


Spoiler: Now Playing



[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]


Spoiler: Effects



The immaculate expression of the modern paranoid zeitgeist grants the Pokemon an aggressive edge and increases their aptitude at attacks that require advanced cognition. At the same time, it distracts them from defending themselves from more conventional blows. It also seems to help them summon torrents. (critical chance raised by 1, sp. attack by 2, defense lowered by 1, Rain Dance base energy cost lowered by 1%)


[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*ROUND 3 START!*[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Bluberry Bat:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nyx ([/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif])[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 78%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 85%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Adaptability[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Item: Soothe Bell[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Status: Now accepting contract offers. _crit chance +1, sp. attack +3, defense -1, surrounded by flames (1 action), attracted (mild)_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: Hyper Voice/Focus Energy~Next Track~Dance [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I liek Squirtles: [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Cave Canem ()[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 68%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 83%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Flash Fire[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Item: Fire Stone[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Status: Considering requesting earmuffs. _crit chance +1, defense -1, sp. def -2, Safeguarded (2 actions) _[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: Protect/Toxic~Flamethrower~Dance [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Canem continues his defensive streak, just in case Nyx decides to scream at him again. The would-be aggressor takes note of the aura now surrounding the growlithe, and decides to go ahead with her planned vocal performance, though taking care to focus more on how perfect and powerful the rumbling in her throat makes her feel.
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Feeling quite fortunate to have dodged that noise (and perhaps believing his opponent to have not noticed his shield) sees this as the ideal opportunity to strike, this time definitely not avoiding his target as he spits his fire at her. With the song pumping him up as it is, it makes for a pretty spectacle. Disappointed at her turning fortunes, Nyx decides a change of scenery is in order, as she slides over to the jukebox and operates it.
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]


Spoiler: Now Playing



*Nine Inch Nails – La Mer*


[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]


Spoiler: Effects



The graceful swing of this piece inspires Pokemon to perform their moves with much more flourish, ensuring that they will have a much better chance of hitting their target when applicable, though this has the side effect of distracting them from protecting themselves. The lyrical content naturally makes them much more inclined towards use of the water element. (accuracy +2, all attacks have a flat 1% damage buff, defense -1, sp. def -1, Water-type attacks have crit chance raised by 1, all moves become of the Beautiful contest condition)


[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT] The melodic compositions of Trent Reznor prove an instant hit with the two combatants, as they both begin almost simultaneously to elegantly twist and turn on the floor, honing their technical skills as they do, and meeting gazes more than once. After the lull in this round, they're just itching to go at each other again.
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*ROUND 3 END!*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Bluberry Bat:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nyx ([/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif])[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 65%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 81%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Adaptability[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Item: Soothe Bell[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Status: Elated. _crit chance +2, acc. +2, def. -2, sp. def. -2_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: Focus Energy~Next Track~Dance [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I liek Squirtles: [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Cave Canem ()[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 68%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 77%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Flash Fire[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Item: Fire Stone[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Status: Euphoric. _acc. +2, def. -2, sp. def. -2_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: Protect~Flamethrower~Dance [/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ref notes:[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I originally wanted to have Beautiful moves buffed somehow but eevee knows like three non-damaging ones while growlithe has basically every Fire-type attack, so[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ILS commands next[/FONT]


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 17, 2015)

Ok, let's start with the important part. If you see her winding up for a Hyper Voice, do a *Roar* and make her flinch.

Start with *Snarl* to soften the blows of any Hyper Voices from here on out. Follow up with a *Flamethrower*; spread it around if there's clones. If you can't hit her because of anything that's not Substitute, *Mimic* instead.

*Snarl/Roar/Mimic~Flamethrower/Roar/Mimic x2*


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 19, 2015)

well, I've been withholding this for an obscenely long time (with the approval of the other party, of course) but here it is

*24 hours for Bluberry Bat*


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 20, 2015)

*Bluberry Bat is disqualified*, ILS gets $8, I get $5, the Bat gets nothing


----------

